# Programma 6° giornata Champions League 8/9 Dicembre 2015.Tv Premium



## MaggieCloun (8 Dicembre 2015)

Si gioca l'ultima giornata della fase a gironi della Champions League, alcune squadre sono già certe della qualificazione agli ottavi altre invece dovranno lottare fino all'ultima giornata per guadagnarsi il posto.

Di seguito la programmazione:

*Martedì 8 Dicembre ore 20.45:
*

Manchester City-Borussia M'Gladbach

Real Madrid-Malmö

Galatasaray-Astana

Wolfsburg-Manchester United

Siviglia-Juventus

Psg-Shakhtar Donetsk

PSV Eindhoven-Cska Mosca

Benfica-Atletico Madrid


*Mercoledì 9 Dicembre ore 20.45
*

Olympiacos-Arsenal

Gent-Zenit

Roma-BATE Borisov

Leverkusen-Barcellona

Dinamo Kiev-M. Tel-Aviv

Valencia-Lione

Chelsea-Porto

Dinamo Zagabria-Bayern Munich


Dove vedere le partite? la partite saranno trasmesse su Premium


----------



## Splendidi Incisivi (8 Dicembre 2015)

La Roma ha raccolto 3 figurine barbine su 5 apparizioni: le piallate con il Bate e il Barcellona e la contro-rimonta del Leverkusen; ciò nonostante è ancora in corsa ed ha ottime possibilità di qualificarsi, avendo a disposizione praticamente 2 risultati su 3 per passare il turno. Vediamo se riusciranno a buttare tutto al vento perdendo in casa contro il piccolissimo Bate Borisov.


----------



## Ma che ooh (8 Dicembre 2015)

Splendidi Incisivi ha scritto:


> La Roma ha raccolto 3 figurine barbine su 5 apparizioni: le piallate con il Bate e il Barcellona e la contro-rimonta del Leverkusen; ciò nonostante è ancora in corsa ed ha ottime possibilità di qualificarsi, avendo a disposizione praticamente 2 risultati su 3 per passare il turno. Vediamo se riusciranno a buttare tutto al vento perdendo in casa contro il piccolissimo Bate Borisov.


Io il mio pronostico l'ho fatto, e dico che perdiamo 1-6


----------



## Splendidi Incisivi (8 Dicembre 2015)

Ma che ooh ha scritto:


> Io il mio pronostico l'ho fatto, e dico che perdiamo 1-6


Il Leverkusen pareggia a Barcellona e voi perdete col Bate, oppure voi pareggiate col Bate e il Leverkusen vince a Barcellona.


----------



## Ma che ooh (8 Dicembre 2015)

Splendidi Incisivi ha scritto:


> Il Leverkusen pareggia a Barcellona e voi perdete col Bate, oppure voi pareggiate col Bate e il Leverkusen vince a Barcellona.



Nooo , il Bayer perde, ma noi veniamo umiliati dall'armata Bielorussa , sicuro,( anzi sai che ti dico perdiamo 10-0 ) , perchè siamo mille volte peggio di loro .


----------



## Splendidi Incisivi (8 Dicembre 2015)

Ma che ooh ha scritto:


> Nooo , il Bayer perde, ma noi veniamo umiliati dall'armata Bielorussa , sicuro,( anzi sai che ti dico perdiamo 10-0 ) , perchè siamo mille volte peggio di loro .


Questo è lo scenario meno plausibile, dai.


----------



## Ma che ooh (8 Dicembre 2015)

Splendidi Incisivi ha scritto:


> Questo è lo scenario meno plausibile, dai.



Fidati, ormai conosco bene i miei polli, succederà paro paro quello che ho detto ( punteggio a parte , perchè voglio sembrare ancora più apocalittico )


----------



## Splendidi Incisivi (8 Dicembre 2015)

Ma che ooh ha scritto:


> Fidati, ormai conosco bene i miei polli, succederà paro paro quello che ho detto ( punteggio a parte , perchè voglio sembrare ancora più apocalittico )


Puzza di pianto perché che prendiate 6 goal dal Bate in casa è davvero impossibile. È fattibile invece che perdiate semplicemente e che il Leverkusen vada a prendersi l'X a Barcellona.


----------



## Ma che ooh (8 Dicembre 2015)

Splendidi Incisivi ha scritto:


> Puzza di pianto perché che prendiate 6 goal dal Bate in casa è davvero impossibile. È fattibile invece che perdiate semplicemente e che il Leverkusen vada a prendersi l'X a Barcellona.



Lo so, ma in questi momenti mi trasformo nel Vate Mazzarri  
P.s cosa ne penseresti , se ci riprendiamo Spalletti ?


----------



## MaggieCloun (8 Dicembre 2015)

*Partite live primo tempo:
*

Manchester City-Borussia M'Gladbach 

*Real Madrid-Malmö 1-0 Benzema
*
Galatasaray-Astana

*Wolfsburg-Manchester United 0-1 Martial
*
Siviglia-Juventus

Psg-Shakhtar Donetsk 

PSV Eindhoven-Cska Mosca

Benfica-Atletico Madrid


----------



## MaggieCloun (8 Dicembre 2015)

*Partite live primo tempo:
*

Manchester City-Borussia M'Gladbach 

Real Madrid-Malmö 1-0 Benzema

Galatasaray-Astana

*Wolfsburg-Manchester United 1-1 Martial,Naldo
*
Siviglia-Juventus

Psg-Shakhtar Donetsk 

PSV Eindhoven-Cska Mosca

Benfica-Atletico Madrid


----------



## MaggieCloun (8 Dicembre 2015)

*Partite live primo tempo:
*

*Manchester City-Borussia M'Gladbach 1-0 David Silva
*
Real Madrid-Malmö 1-0 Benzema

Galatasaray-Astana

Wolfsburg-Manchester United 1-1 Martial,Naldo

Siviglia-Juventus

Psg-Shakhtar Donetsk 

PSV Eindhoven-Cska Mosca

Benfica-Atletico Madrid


----------



## MaggieCloun (8 Dicembre 2015)

*Partite live primo tempo:
*

*Manchester City-Borussia M'Gladbach 1-1 David Silva,Korb 
*
Real Madrid-Malmö 1-0 Benzema

Galatasaray-Astana

Wolfsburg-Manchester United 1-1 Martial,Naldo

Siviglia-Juventus

Psg-Shakhtar Donetsk 

PSV Eindhoven-Cska Mosca

Benfica-Atletico Madrid


----------



## MaggieCloun (8 Dicembre 2015)

*Partite live primo tempo:
*

Manchester City-Borussia M'Gladbach 1-1 David Silva,Korb

*Real Madrid-Malmö 2-0 Benzema,Benzema
*
Galatasaray-Astana

Wolfsburg-Manchester United 1-1 Martial,Naldo

Siviglia-Juventus

Psg-Shakhtar Donetsk 

PSV Eindhoven-Cska Mosca

Benfica-Atletico Madrid


----------



## Ma che ooh (8 Dicembre 2015)

Lo United è un qualcosa di deprimente , spero che passi il Psv


----------



## Ma che ooh (8 Dicembre 2015)

Il Borussia da quando ha cambiato allenatore gioca divinamente, e non passa al posto del city, solo perchè non ha esonerato Favre subito


----------



## MaggieCloun (8 Dicembre 2015)

*Partite live primo tempo:
*

Manchester City-Borussia M'Gladbach 1-1 David Silva,Korb

Real Madrid-Malmö 2-0 Benzema,Benzema

Galatasaray-Astana

*Wolfsburg-Manchester United 2-1 Martial,Naldo,Vieirinha
*
Siviglia-Juventus

Psg-Shakhtar Donetsk 

PSV Eindhoven-Cska Mosca

Benfica-Atletico Madrid


----------



## Serginho (8 Dicembre 2015)

Gol da playstation del Wolfsburg


----------



## MaggieCloun (8 Dicembre 2015)

*Partite live primo tempo:
*

Manchester City-Borussia M'Gladbach 1-1 David Silva,Korb

Real Madrid-Malmö 2-0 Benzema,Benzema

Galatasaray-Astana

Wolfsburg-Manchester United 2-1 Martial,Naldo,Vieirinha

Siviglia-Juventus

Psg-Shakhtar Donetsk 

PSV Eindhoven-Cska Mosca

*Benfica-Atletico Madrid 0-1 Saul*


----------



## DannySa (8 Dicembre 2015)

Lo Utd si è già fatto rimontare, squadrone.


----------



## Ma che ooh (8 Dicembre 2015)

DannySa ha scritto:


> Lo Utd si è già fatto rimontare, squadrone.



E al momento è eliminato  Daje


----------



## MaggieCloun (8 Dicembre 2015)

*Partite live primo tempo:
*

*Manchester City-Borussia M'Gladbach 1-2 David Silva,Korb,Raffael
*
Real Madrid-Malmö 2-0 Benzema,Benzema

Galatasaray-Astana

Wolfsburg-Manchester United 2-1 Martial,Naldo,Vieirinha

Siviglia-Juventus

Psg-Shakhtar Donetsk 

PSV Eindhoven-Cska Mosca

Benfica-Atletico Madrid 0-1 Saul


----------



## MaggieCloun (8 Dicembre 2015)

*Fine primi tempi:
*

Manchester City-Borussia M'Gladbach 1-2 David Silva,Korb,Raffael

Real Madrid-Malmö 2-0 Benzema,Benzema

Galatasaray-Astana 0-0

Wolfsburg-Manchester United 2- Martial,Naldo,Vieirinha,

Siviglia-Juventus

Psg-Shakhtar Donetsk 0-0

PSV Eindhoven-Cska Mosca 0-0

Benfica-Atletico Madrid 0-1 Saul


----------



## The Ripper (8 Dicembre 2015)

Lo United post-Ronaldo è davvero una squadretta.
Solo Leonardo poteva dare gloria a questi qui (Rooney miglior attaccante del mondo solo nel periodo in cui ha giocato contro di noi).


----------



## MaggieCloun (8 Dicembre 2015)

*Risultati live secondo tempo:
*

Manchester City-Borussia M'Gladbach 1-2 David Silva,Korb,Raffael

*Real Madrid-Malmö 6-0 Benzema,Benzema,Ronaldo,Ronaldo,Ronaldo,Ronaldo
*
Galatasaray-Astana 0-0

Wolfsburg-Manchester United 2-1 Martial,Naldo,Vieirinha,

Siviglia-Juventus

*Psg-Shakhtar Donetsk 1-0 Lucas
*
PSV Eindhoven-Cska Mosca 0-0

*Benfica-Atletico Madrid 0-2 Saul,Vietto*


----------



## MaggieCloun (8 Dicembre 2015)

*Risultati live secondo tempo:
*

Manchester City-Borussia M'Gladbach 1-2 David Silva,Korb,Raffael

Real Madrid-Malmö 6-0 Benzema,Benzema,Ronaldo,Ronaldo,Ronaldo,Ronaldo

*Galatasaray-Astana 0-1 Twumasi
*
Wolfsburg-Manchester United 2-1 Martial,Naldo,Vieirinha,

Siviglia-Juventus 0-0

Psg-Shakhtar Donetsk 1-0 Lucas

PSV Eindhoven-Cska Mosca 0-0

Benfica-Atletico Madrid 0-2 Saul,Vietto


----------



## Ma che ooh (8 Dicembre 2015)

L'Astana è in vantaggio, per adesso andrebbe in Europa League


----------



## Ma che ooh (8 Dicembre 2015)

The Ripper ha scritto:


> Lo United post-Ronaldo è davvero una squadretta.
> Solo Leonardo poteva dare gloria a questi qui (Rooney miglior attaccante del mondo solo nel periodo in cui ha giocato contro di noi).



Più che Post-Ronaldo, Post Ferguson


----------



## MaggieCloun (8 Dicembre 2015)

*Risultati live secondo tempo:
*

Manchester City-Borussia M'Gladbach 1-2 David Silva,Korb,Raffael

Real Madrid-Malmö 6-0 Benzema,Benzema,Ronaldo,Ronaldo,Ronaldo,Ronaldo

*Galatasaray-Astana 1-1 Twumasi,Inan
*
Wolfsburg-Manchester United 2-1 Martial,Naldo,Vieirinha,

*Siviglia-Juventus 1-0 Llorente
*
Psg-Shakhtar Donetsk 1-0 Lucas

PSV Eindhoven-Cska Mosca 0-0

Benfica-Atletico Madrid 0-2 Saul,Vietto


----------



## MaggieCloun (8 Dicembre 2015)

*Risultati live secondo tempo:
*

Manchester City-Borussia M'Gladbach 1-2 David Silva,Korb,Raffael

*Real Madrid-Malmö 7-0 Benzema,Benzema,Ronaldo,Ronaldo,Ronaldo,Ronaldo,Kovacic
*
Galatasaray-Astana 1-1 Twumasi,Inan

Wolfsburg-Manchester United 2-1 Martial,Naldo,Vieirinha,

Siviglia-Juventus 1-0 Llorente

Psg-Shakhtar Donetsk 1-0 Lucas

PSV Eindhoven-Cska Mosca 0-0

Benfica-Atletico Madrid 0-2 Saul,Vietto


----------



## MaggieCloun (8 Dicembre 2015)

*Risultati live secondo tempo:
*

Manchester City-Borussia M'Gladbach 1-2 David Silva,Korb,Raffael

*Real Madrid-Malmö 8-0 Benzema,Benzema,Ronaldo,Ronaldo,Ronaldo,Ronaldo,Kovacic,Benzema*

Galatasaray-Astana 1-1 Twumasi,Inan

Wolfsburg-Manchester United 2-1 Martial,Naldo,Vieirinha,

Siviglia-Juventus 1-0 Llorente

Psg-Shakhtar Donetsk 1-0 Lucas

PSV Eindhoven-Cska Mosca 0-0

Benfica-Atletico Madrid 0-2 Saul,Vietto


----------



## MaggieCloun (8 Dicembre 2015)

*Risultati live secondo tempo:
*

Manchester City-Borussia M'Gladbach 1-2 David Silva,Korb,Raffael

Real Madrid-Malmö 8-0 Benzema,Benzema,Ronaldo,Ronaldo,Ronaldo,Ronaldo,Kovacic,Benz ema

Galatasaray-Astana 1-1 Twumasi,Inan

Wolfsburg-Manchester United 2-1 Martial,Naldo,Vieirinha,

Siviglia-Juventus 1-0 Llorente

Psg-Shakhtar Donetsk 1-0 Lucas

PSV Eindhoven-Cska Mosca 0-0

*Benfica-Atletico Madrid 1-2 Saul,Vietto,Mitroglu*


----------



## MaggieCloun (8 Dicembre 2015)

*Risultati live secondo tempo:
*

*Manchester City-Borussia M'Gladbach 3-2 David Silva,Korb,Raffael,Sterling,Sterling
*
Real Madrid-Malmö 8-0 Benzema,Benzema,Ronaldo,Ronaldo,Ronaldo,Ronaldo,Kovacic,Benz ema

Galatasaray-Astana 1-1 Twumasi,Inan

Wolfsburg-Manchester United 2-1 Martial,Naldo,Vieirinha,

Siviglia-Juventus 1-0 Llorente

Psg-Shakhtar Donetsk 1-0 Lucas

*PSV Eindhoven-Cska Mosca 1-1 Ignaševič(r),De Jong
*
Benfica-Atletico Madrid 1-2 Saul,Vietto,Mitroglu


----------



## MaggieCloun (8 Dicembre 2015)

*Risultati live secondo tempo:
*

*Manchester City-Borussia M'Gladbach 4-2 David Silva,Korb,Raffael,Sterling,Sterling,Bony
*
Real Madrid-Malmö 8-0 Benzema,Benzema,Ronaldo,Ronaldo,Ronaldo,Ronaldo,Kovacic,Benz ema

Galatasaray-Astana 1-1 Twumasi,Inan

Wolfsburg-Manchester United 2-1 Martial,Naldo,Vieirinha,

Siviglia-Juventus 1-0 Llorente

Psg-Shakhtar Donetsk 1-0 Lucas

PSV Eindhoven-Cska Mosca 1-1 Ignaševič(r),De Jong

Benfica-Atletico Madrid 1-2 Saul,Vietto,Mitroglu


----------



## MaggieCloun (8 Dicembre 2015)

*Risultati live secondo tempo:
*

Manchester City-Borussia M'Gladbach 4-2 David Silva,Korb,Raffael,Sterling,Sterling,Bony

Real Madrid-Malmö 8-0 Benzema,Benzema,Ronaldo,Ronaldo,Ronaldo,Ronaldo,Kovacic,Benz ema

Galatasaray-Astana 1-1 Twumasi,Inan

Wolfsburg-Manchester United 3-2 Martial,Naldo,Vieirinha,aut Guilavogui,Naldo 

Siviglia-Juventus 1-0 Llorente

*Psg-Shakhtar Donetsk 2-0 Lucas,Ibrahimovic
*
*PSV Eindhoven-Cska Mosca 2-1 Ignaševič(r),De Jong,Propper
*
Benfica-Atletico Madrid 1-2 Saul,Vietto,Mitroglu


----------



## Serginho (8 Dicembre 2015)

E' finita per lo United, gol subito e vantaggio Psv tutto in un colpo


----------



## Ma che ooh (8 Dicembre 2015)

MaggieCloun ha scritto:


> *Risultati live secondo tempo:
> *
> 
> Manchester City-Borussia M'Gladbach 4-2 David Silva,Korb,Raffael,Sterling,Sterling,Bony
> ...


Lo united eliminato


----------



## admin (8 Dicembre 2015)

Cristina, come al solito, sommerge di gol avversari inutili in partite inutili.


----------



## Ma che ooh (8 Dicembre 2015)

.

@Ma che ohh vedi di comportarti in linea con il regolamento altrimenti ti becchi un altro ban.


----------



## MaggieCloun (8 Dicembre 2015)

*Fine secondi tempi:
*

Manchester City-Borussia M'Gladbach 4-2 David Silva,Korb,Raffael,Sterling,Sterling,Bony

Real Madrid-Malmö 8-0 Benzema,Benzema,Ronaldo,Ronaldo,Ronaldo,Ronaldo,Kovacic,Benz ema

Galatasaray-Astana 1-1 Twumasi,Inan

Wolfsburg-Manchester United 3-2 Martial,Naldo,Vieirinha,aut Guilavogui,Naldo 

Siviglia-Juventus 1-0 Llorente

Psg-Shakhtar Donetsk 2-0 Lucas,Ibrahimovic

PSV Eindhoven-Cska Mosca 2-1 Ignaševič(r),De Jong,Propper

Benfica-Atletico Madrid 1-2 Saul,Vietto,Mitroglu


----------



## DannySa (8 Dicembre 2015)

Utd eliminato? fantastico.
Con tutti i soldi che hanno speso fanno solo figure ridicole.


----------



## Splendidi Incisivi (9 Dicembre 2015)

Ma che ooh ha scritto:


> Lo so, ma in questi momenti mi trasformo nel Vate Mazzarri
> P.s cosa ne penseresti , se ci riprendiamo Spalletti ?


Malissimo.


----------



## Ma che ooh (9 Dicembre 2015)

Splendidi Incisivi ha scritto:


> Malissimo.



Perchè Malissimo, rispetto a Rudi Garcia è un fenomeno, e non mi scordo che gli ultimi trofei vinti è grazie anche a lui. Poi oh io sono il primo a volere di meglio( Conte, Simeone, o altri) , ma sono quasi impossibili da prendere, e poi Spalletti è l'unico decente rimasto senza panchina, gli altri allenatori senza contratto sono delle ciofeche incredibili


----------



## Splendidi Incisivi (9 Dicembre 2015)

Ma che ooh ha scritto:


> Perchè Malissimo, rispetto a Rudi Garcia è un fenomeno, e non mi scordo che gli ultimi trofei vinti è grazie anche a lui. Poi oh io sono il primo a volere di meglio( Conte, Simeone, o altri) , ma sono quasi impossibili da prendere, e poi Spalletti è l'unico decente rimasto senza panchina, gli altri allenatori senza contratto sono delle ciofeche incredibili


Diciamo che in 3 anni di Inter non è mai stato capace di vincere un campionato, pur essendo l'unica rivale; anzi, nell'ultimo anno è addirittura finito in Coppa Uefa. Le Coppe Italia sono state vittorie "statistiche", perché a furia di provarci, essendoci soltanto tu come rivale anche nella coppa nazionale, prima o dopo ti deve girare una partita giusta. Poi per carità, nei trofei vinti c'è stata anche la bravura di Luciano che in quegli anni ha praticato un calcio tra i migliori in Europa, però gli è sempre mancato il salto di qualità.
Dopodiché siete finiti e metà classifica ed è arrivato Garcia che vi ha riportato nelle zone nobili della classifica; a questo punto vero è che nemmeno Garcia è stato capace di fare il salto di qualità ma tornare a Spalletti significherebbe restare nell'attuale limbo, se non retrocedere addirittura. Ora che siete una squadra da podio ci vorrebbe un allenatore top per fare il salto di qualità definitivo: chi? Klopp avrebbe potuto funzionare... magari Simeone, oppure si potrebbe fare la scommessa Emery.


----------



## Ma che ooh (9 Dicembre 2015)

Splendidi Incisivi ha scritto:


> Diciamo che in 3 anni di Inter non è mai stato capace di vincere un campionato, pur essendo l'unica rivale; anzi, nell'ultimo anno è addirittura finito in Coppa Uefa. Le Coppe Italia sono state vittorie "statistiche", perché a furia di provarci, essendoci soltanto tu come rivale anche nella coppa nazionale, prima o dopo ti deve girare una partita giusta. Poi per carità, nei trofei vinti c'è stata anche la bravura di Luciano che in quegli anni ha praticato un calcio tra i migliori in Europa, però gli è sempre mancato il salto di qualità.
> Dopodiché siete finiti e metà classifica ed è arrivato Garcia che vi ha riportato nelle zone nobili della classifica; a questo punto vero è che nemmeno Garcia è stato capace di fare il salto di qualità ma tornare a Spalletti significherebbe restare nell'attuale limbo, se non retrocedere addirittura. Ora che siete una squadra da podio ci vorrebbe un allenatore top per fare il salto di qualità definitivo: chi? Klopp avrebbe potuto funzionare... magari Simeone, oppure si potrebbe fare la scommessa Emery.



Il fatto è che Spalletti è l'unico semi buono che si potrebbe prendere esonerando ora Garcia , gli altri o perchè sono impegnati, o perchè sono troppo costosi, non si possono prendere ( io avrei voluto Jurgen ) . Sulla sua gestione non sono d'accordo, con kui abbiamo giocato per davvero il miglior calcio d'Europa , e disfatta col Manchester a parte non ha mai fatto male, e anzi ci ha portato ai quarti 2 volte e ha sempre superato i gironi, ricordo inoltre vittorie col Chelsea, con lo United, doppia vittoria col Real, oltre al fatto che ha sempre fatto il massimo con una rosa che disponeva , causa infortuni , di a malapena 11 titolari, ( ricordo l'ottavo con l'Arsenal Diamoutene-Riise centrali, Rosi fra il 2005 e il 2007 , Leandro Greco, Virga




)


----------



## MaggieCloun (9 Dicembre 2015)

*Risultati live primo tempo:
*

Olympiacos-Arsenal

Gent-Zenit

Roma-BATE Borisov

Leverkusen-Barcellona

Dinamo Kiev-M. Tel-Aviv

Valencia-Lione

*Chelsea-Porto 1-0 aut Maicon
*
Dinamo Zagabria-Bayern Munich


----------



## Tifo'o (9 Dicembre 2015)

Chelsea intanto in vantaggio con gol molto fortunato


----------



## Roten1896 (9 Dicembre 2015)

Chelsea in vantaggio sul Porto


----------



## MaggieCloun (9 Dicembre 2015)

*Risultati live primo tempo:
*

Olympiacos-Arsenal

Gent-Zenit

Roma-BATE Borisov

Leverkusen-Barcellona

*Dinamo Kiev-M. Tel-Aviv 1-0 Garmash
*
Valencia-Lione

Chelsea-Porto 1-0 aut Maicon

Dinamo Zagabria-Bayern Munich


----------



## MaggieCloun (9 Dicembre 2015)

*Risultati live primo tempo:
*

Olympiacos-Arsenal

*Gent-Zenit 1-0 Depoitre
*
Roma-BATE Borisov

*Leverkusen-Barcellona 0-1 Messi
*
Dinamo Kiev-M. Tel-Aviv 1-0 Garmash

Valencia-Lione

Chelsea-Porto 1-0 aut Maicon

Dinamo Zagabria-Bayern Munich


----------



## MaggieCloun (9 Dicembre 2015)

*Risultati live primo tempo:
*

Olympiacos-Arsenal

Gent-Zenit 1-0 Depoitre

Roma-BATE Borisov

*Leverkusen-Barcellona 1-1 Messi, Chicharito
*
Dinamo Kiev-M. Tel-Aviv 1-0 Garmash

Valencia-Lione

Chelsea-Porto 1-0 aut Maicon

Dinamo Zagabria-Bayern Munich


----------



## Roten1896 (9 Dicembre 2015)

_Io mi vedo l'Arsenal, che ha da poco colpito una traversa

_


----------



## MaggieCloun (9 Dicembre 2015)

*Risultati live primo tempo:
*

*Olympiacos-Arsenal 0-1 Giroud
*
Gent-Zenit 1-0 Depoitre

Roma-BATE Borisov

Leverkusen-Barcellona 1-1 Messi, Chicharito

Dinamo Kiev-M. Tel-Aviv 1-0 Garmash

Valencia-Lione

Chelsea-Porto 1-0 aut Maicon

Dinamo Zagabria-Bayern Munich


----------



## Roten1896 (9 Dicembre 2015)

Arsenal in vantaggio


----------



## Tifo'o (9 Dicembre 2015)

Gol dell+Arsenal..olimpiacoso scarso


----------



## Roten1896 (9 Dicembre 2015)

Il Gent va agli ottavi di champions e noi non riusciamo nemmeno a qualificarci per l'Europa League


----------



## juventino (9 Dicembre 2015)

Roten1896 ha scritto:


> Arsenal in vantaggio



Non basta devono farne un altro senza subire gol.


----------



## MaggieCloun (9 Dicembre 2015)

*Risultati live primo tempo:
*

Olympiacos-Arsenal 0-1 Giroud

Gent-Zenit 1-0 Depoitre

Roma-BATE Borisov

Leverkusen-Barcellona 1-1 Messi, Chicharito

Dinamo Kiev-M. Tel-Aviv 1-0 Garmash

*Valencia-Lione 0-1 Cornet
*
Chelsea-Porto 1-0 aut Maicon

Dinamo Zagabria-Bayern Munich


----------



## cremone (9 Dicembre 2015)

Valencia eliminato per ora


----------



## Roten1896 (9 Dicembre 2015)

juventino ha scritto:


> Non basta devono farne un altro senza subire gol.



Sì conosco le regole  e poi si capiva perché avevano una gran fretta di portare la palla a centrocampo


----------



## juventino (9 Dicembre 2015)

La Roma, a prescindere da come vada a finire stasera, deve cacciare Garcia. Lo sviolinatore ormai ha fatto il suo tempo.


----------



## Tifo'o (9 Dicembre 2015)

L'olipiacoso fa di tutto per perdere.

Comunque, in generale, negli ultimi anni, ci sono una quantità di squadre davvero imbarazzanti. Oltre che tecnico pure mentale.


----------



## juventino (9 Dicembre 2015)

Roten1896 ha scritto:


> Sì conosco le regole  e poi si capiva perché avevano una gran fretta di portare la palla a centrocampo



Ma come stanno giocando? Perché non meriterebbero di andare avanti considerato che di fatto sono in corsa grazie ad una papera di Neuer.


----------



## MaggieCloun (9 Dicembre 2015)

*Fine primi tempi:
*

Olympiacos-Arsenal 0-1 Giroud

Gent-Zenit 1-0 Depoitre 

Roma-BATE Borisov 0-0

Leverkusen-Barcellona 1-1 Messi, Chicharito

Dinamo Kiev-M. Tel-Aviv 1-0 Garmash

Valencia-Lione 0-1 Cornet

Chelsea-Porto 1-0 aut Maicon

Dinamo Zagabria-Bayern Munich 0-0


----------



## Tifo'o (9 Dicembre 2015)

juventino ha scritto:


> Ma come stanno giocando? Perché non meriterebbero di andare avanti considerato che di fatto sono in corsa grazie ad una papera di Neuer.



L'anno scorso quel cesso di portiere, contro la Juve, parò di tutto comunque  è per questo lo ha chiamato neuer?


----------



## Roten1896 (9 Dicembre 2015)

Tifo'o ha scritto:


> L'olipiacoso fa di tutto per perdere.



beh qualche possibilità in avanti l'hanno avuta i greci... certo sono arrivati qui con tutto da perdere e di conseguenza sono molto timorosi... 

avremo molte new entry agli ottavi o comunque squadre che non ci arrivavano da tempo: Gent, Wolfsburg, PSV, Dinamo Kiev, Benfica, Roma


----------



## Roten1896 (9 Dicembre 2015)

Ma il Barca gioca con i titolari??


----------



## Tifo'o (9 Dicembre 2015)

Roten1896 ha scritto:


> beh qualche possibilità in avanti l'hanno avuta i greci... certo sono arrivati qui con tutto da perdere e di conseguenza sono molto timorosi...
> 
> avremo molte new entry agli ottavi o comunque squadre che non ci arrivavano da tempo: Gent, Wolfsburg, PSV, Dinamo Kiev, Benfica, Roma



Tutte squadre che saranno asfaltate nel prossimo turno. Forse il Wolsburg può ambire alle semifinali. Dico questo perché la CL ogni anno regala sempre qualche sorpresa semifinali/finali.


----------



## Roten1896 (9 Dicembre 2015)

Tifo'o ha scritto:


> Tutte squadre che saranno asfaltate nel prossimo turno. Forse il Wolsburg può ambire alle semifinali. Dico questo perché la CL ogni anno regala sempre qualche sorpresa semifinali/finali.



In semifinale potrebbe arrivarci il City (l'unica che mi viene in mente oltre alle solite e al Wolfsburg che hai citato tu) almeno hanno evitato il Barcellona agli ottavi


----------



## MaggieCloun (9 Dicembre 2015)

*Risultati live secondi tempi:
*

*Olympiacos-Arsenal 0-2 Giroud,Giruoud
*
Gent-Zenit 1-0 Depoitre 

Roma-BATE Borisov 0-0

Leverkusen-Barcellona 1-1 Messi, Chicharito

Dinamo Kiev-M. Tel-Aviv 1-0 Garmash

Valencia-Lione 0-1 Cornet

Chelsea-Porto 1-0 aut Maicon

Dinamo Zagabria-Bayern Munich 0-0


----------



## Tifo'o (9 Dicembre 2015)

Arsenal qualificato


----------



## Tifo'o (9 Dicembre 2015)

Che cessi sti greci.. fossimo stati noi ad andare e vincere 0-2...scometto che avrebbero fatto la partita della vita


----------



## Roten1896 (9 Dicembre 2015)

arsenal raddoppia giro su zdf dove gli asini del leverkusen si mangiano il 2-1


----------



## juventino (9 Dicembre 2015)

Tifo'o ha scritto:


> L'anno scorso quel cesso di portiere, contro la Juve, parò di tutto comunque  è per questo lo ha chiamato neuer?



Nono Tifo'o, mi riferivo alla partita di quest'anno che l'Arsenal ha vinto col Bayern.


----------



## MaggieCloun (9 Dicembre 2015)

*Risultati live secondi tempi:
*

Olympiacos-Arsenal 0-2 Giroud,Giruoud

Gent-Zenit 1-0 Depoitre 

Roma-BATE Borisov 0-0

Leverkusen-Barcellona 1-1 Messi, Chicharito

Dinamo Kiev-M. Tel-Aviv 1-0 Garmash

Valencia-Lione 0-1 Cornet

*Chelsea-Porto 2-0 aut Maicon,Willian
*
Dinamo Zagabria-Bayern Munich 0-0


----------



## Tifo'o (9 Dicembre 2015)

Chelsea anche qualificato.. mamma mia il Porto buttare la qualificazione in questo modo


----------



## juventino (9 Dicembre 2015)

La Roma sta prendendo un po' di coraggio, ma si è divorata due gol.


----------



## Roten1896 (9 Dicembre 2015)

Le inglesi alla fine passano in 3, non recupereremo mai posizioni nel ranking finché dipendiamo dalla rometta e dalla sampdoria


----------



## Tifo'o (9 Dicembre 2015)

Roten1896 ha scritto:


> Le inglesi alla fine passano in 3, non recupereremo mai posizioni nel ranking finché dipendiamo dalla rometta e dalla sampdoria



Paradossalmente meglio cosi. In El l'Arsenal aveva più possibilità di fare tanta strada. Agli ottavi di CL escono.

Purtroppo questo periodo "buio" inglese è solo momentaneo. Se avessimo avuto Milan, Inter e Rube in questi 2 anni.. probabilmente ci sarebbero state le possibilità di superare gli inglesi.

Ma finche Napoli si fa buttare fuori da altetich balboa o la Rometta inutile ...


----------



## Roten1896 (9 Dicembre 2015)

che palle sto bayer 04


----------



## MaggieCloun (9 Dicembre 2015)

*Risultati live secondi tempi:
*

Olympiacos-Arsenal 0-2 Giroud,Giruoud

Gent-Zenit 1-0 Depoitre 

Roma-BATE Borisov 0-0

Leverkusen-Barcellona 1-1 Messi, Chicharito

Dinamo Kiev-M. Tel-Aviv 1-0 Garmash

Valencia-Lione 0-1 Cornet

Chelsea-Porto 2-0 aut Maicon,Willian

*Dinamo Zagabria-Bayern Munich 0-1 Lewandowski*


----------



## Tifo'o (9 Dicembre 2015)

Rigore per l'Arsenal finita


----------



## MaggieCloun (9 Dicembre 2015)

*Risultati live secondi tempi:
*

*Olympiacos-Arsenal 0-3 Giroud,Giroud,Giroud
*
Gent-Zenit 1-0 Depoitre 

Roma-BATE Borisov 0-0

Leverkusen-Barcellona 1-1 Messi, Chicharito

Dinamo Kiev-M. Tel-Aviv 1-0 Garmash

Valencia-Lione 0-1 Cornet

Chelsea-Porto 2-0 aut Maicon,Willian

Dinamo Zagabria-Bayern Munich 0-1 Lewandowski


----------



## Roten1896 (9 Dicembre 2015)

ma quando segnano sti crucchi dai che il barcellona ha smesso di giocare


----------



## MaggieCloun (9 Dicembre 2015)

*Risultati live secondi tempi:
*

Olympiacos-Arsenal 0-3 Giroud,Giroud,Giroud

Gent-Zenit 1-0 Depoitre 

Roma-BATE Borisov 0-0

Leverkusen-Barcellona 1-1 Messi, Chicharito

Dinamo Kiev-M. Tel-Aviv 1-0 Garmash

Valencia-Lione 0-1 Cornet

Chelsea-Porto 2-0 aut Maicon,Willian

*Dinamo Zagabria-Bayern Munich 0-2 Lewandowski,Lewandowski*


----------



## MaggieCloun (9 Dicembre 2015)

*Risultati live secondi tempi:
*

Olympiacos-Arsenal 0-3 Giroud,Giroud,Giroud

*Gent-Zenit 1-1 Depoitre ,Dzyuba
*
Roma-BATE Borisov 0-0

Leverkusen-Barcellona 1-1 Messi, Chicharito

Dinamo Kiev-M. Tel-Aviv 1-0 Garmash

Valencia-Lione 0-1 Cornet

Chelsea-Porto 2-0 aut Maicon,Willian

Dinamo Zagabria-Bayern Munich 0-2 Lewandowski,Lewandowski


----------



## Roten1896 (9 Dicembre 2015)

Scesny ha salvato i cessi


----------



## Roten1896 (9 Dicembre 2015)

nel farsa continua a entrare gente sconosciuta e i crucchi continuano a non segnare


----------



## MaggieCloun (9 Dicembre 2015)

*Risultati live secondi tempi:
*

Olympiacos-Arsenal 0-3 Giroud,Giroud,Giroud

Gent-Zenit 1-1 Depoitre ,Dzyuba

Roma-BATE Borisov 0-0

Leverkusen-Barcellona 1-1 Messi, Chicharito

Dinamo Kiev-M. Tel-Aviv 1-0 Garmash

*Valencia-Lione 0-2 Cornet.Lacazette
*
Chelsea-Porto 2-0 aut Maicon,Willian

Dinamo Zagabria-Bayern Munich 0-2 Lewandowski,Lewandowski


----------



## Roten1896 (9 Dicembre 2015)

ma cosa fa sto kiessling, ma passala cesso


----------



## MaggieCloun (9 Dicembre 2015)

*Risultati live secondi tempi:
*

Olympiacos-Arsenal 0-3 Giroud,Giroud,Giroud

*Gent-Zenit 2-1 Depoitre ,Dzyuba,Milicevic
*
Roma-BATE Borisov 0-0

Leverkusen-Barcellona 1-1 Messi, Chicharito

Dinamo Kiev-M. Tel-Aviv 1-0 Garmash

Valencia-Lione 0-2 Cornet.Lacazette

Chelsea-Porto 2-0 aut Maicon,Willian

Dinamo Zagabria-Bayern Munich 0-2 Lewandowski,Lewandowski


----------



## mefisto94 (9 Dicembre 2015)

Roten1896 ha scritto:


> nel farsa continua a entrare gente sconosciuta e i crucchi continuano a non segnare



Pazzesco, gliela stanno regalando alla Roma.


----------



## Roten1896 (9 Dicembre 2015)

mefisto94 ha scritto:


> Pazzesco, gliela stanno regalando alla Roma.



il Barcellona sta provando a farli segnare in tutti i modi ma non ce la fanno


----------



## Roten1896 (9 Dicembre 2015)

che pena sto olimpiacoso


----------



## Roten1896 (9 Dicembre 2015)

non ci credo cosa si sono mangiati di nuovo


----------



## Roten1896 (9 Dicembre 2015)

3' di recupero a Leverkusen


----------



## Roten1896 (9 Dicembre 2015)

sparati Bellarabi


----------



## mefisto94 (9 Dicembre 2015)

Roten1896 ha scritto:


> non ci credo cosa si sono mangiati di nuovo



mamma mia...si meritano di andare fuori anche loro.


----------



## Roten1896 (9 Dicembre 2015)

Finita Roma qualificata


----------



## MaggieCloun (9 Dicembre 2015)

*Risultati finali :
*

Olympiacos-Arsenal 0-3 Giroud,Giroud,Giroud

Gent-Zenit 2-1 Depoitre ,Dzyuba,Milicevic

Roma-BATE Borisov 0-0

Leverkusen-Barcellona 1-1 Messi, Chicharito

Dinamo Kiev-M. Tel-Aviv 1-0 Garmash

Valencia-Lione 0-2 Cornet.Lacazette

Chelsea-Porto 2-0 aut Maicon,Willian

Dinamo Zagabria-Bayern Munich 0-2 Lewandowski,Lewandowski


----------



## BossKilla7 (9 Dicembre 2015)

Ma la Rometta cosa ci va a fare agli ottavi che se stasera ci fosse stato un Moenchegladbach qualunque ne pigliavano 3. Ma sparatevi


----------



## juventino (9 Dicembre 2015)

Esiste un'altra squadra capace di passare un girone di Champions vincendo una sola partita? Imbarazzante, a dir poco imbarazzante.


----------



## hiei87 (9 Dicembre 2015)

La stagione della Roma, sempre che sia mai iniziata, è finita stasera. Non c'è stata nessuna ripresa, terranno Garcia su quella panchina e verranno umiliati agli ottavi chiunque beccheranno.


----------



## Snake (9 Dicembre 2015)

da segnalare Bellarabi e Chicarito che quasi si pestano


----------



## Gianni23 (9 Dicembre 2015)

Rometta che passa con 6 punti (6!!!) facendosela sotto contro il bate in casa sua, con il pubblico che giustamente invece di festeggiare, fischia. Ma agli ottavi cosa ci va a fare?


----------



## corvorossonero (9 Dicembre 2015)

Gianni23 ha scritto:


> Rometta che passa con 6 punti (6!!!) facendosela sotto contro il bate in casa sua, con il pubblico che giustamente invece di festeggiare, fischia. *Ma agli ottavi cosa ci va a fare?*



a prendere 7 gol..


----------



## Tifo'o (9 Dicembre 2015)

Le qualificate sono una più imbarazzante dell'altra..il Gent che roba è???


----------



## juventino (9 Dicembre 2015)

Tifo'o ha scritto:


> Le qualificate sono una più imbarazzante dell'altra..il Gent che roba è???



Il Gent, nel suo piccolo, ha fatto una grandissima impresa, vincendo tutte e 3 le partite di ritorno.


----------



## Hammer (9 Dicembre 2015)

Gianni23 ha scritto:


> Rometta che passa con 6 punti (6!!!) facendosela sotto contro il bate in casa sua, con il pubblico che giustamente invece di festeggiare, fischia. Ma agli ottavi cosa ci va a fare?



E due anni fa il Napoli è uscito con 11 (o 12, non ricordo bene)... roba da matti


----------



## Ma che ooh (9 Dicembre 2015)

Speravo di esssere eliminaro, invece quei cessi maledetti del Bayer , riescono nell'impresa i farci qualificare, quei tedeschi sono ridicoli, ma noi di più , perchè siamo riusciti a farcela sotto con sti cosi


----------



## Ma che ooh (9 Dicembre 2015)

Hammer ha scritto:


> E due anni fa il Napoli è uscito con 11 (o 12, non ricordo bene)... roba da matti



No quella è sfiga


----------



## Atletico Maniero (9 Dicembre 2015)

Tifo'o ha scritto:


> Paradossalmente meglio cosi. In El l'Arsenal aveva più possibilità di fare tanta strada. Agli ottavi di CL escono.
> 
> Purtroppo questo periodo "buio" inglese è solo momentaneo. Se avessimo avuto Milan, Inter e Rube in questi 2 anni.. probabilmente ci sarebbero state le possibilità di superare gli inglesi.
> 
> Ma finche Napoli si fa buttare fuori da altetich balboa o la Rometta inutile ...


Veramente il Napoli è una delle squadre che ci ha permesso di avvicinarci così tanto al terzo posto (dei 68.432 punti che ha l'Italia il 45% sono merito di Juventus e Napoli) e l'ultimo anno, pur senza Inter e Milan, l'Italia ha stabilito il proprio record storico di punti (19.000). Il fatto che la Roma faccia pena è un altro discorso ma non credo sarebbe cambiato molto con Inter e Milan dentro al loro posto, infatti negli ultimi anni in Europa entrambe hanno raramente superato i 20.000 punti.


----------



## Splendidi Incisivi (9 Dicembre 2015)

Ma che ooh ha scritto:


> Il fatto è che Spalletti è l'unico semi buono che si potrebbe prendere esonerando ora Garcia , gli altri o perchè sono impegnati, o perchè sono troppo costosi, non si possono prendere ( io avrei voluto Jurgen ) . Sulla sua gestione non sono d'accordo, con kui abbiamo giocato per davvero il miglior calcio d'Europa , e disfatta col Manchester a parte non ha mai fatto male, e anzi ci ha portato ai quarti 2 volte e ha sempre superato i gironi, ricordo inoltre vittorie col Chelsea, con lo United, doppia vittoria col Real, oltre al fatto che ha sempre fatto il massimo con una rosa che disponeva , causa infortuni , di a malapena 11 titolari, ( ricordo l'ottavo con l'Arsenal Diamoutene-Riise centrali, Rosi fra il 2005 e il 2007 , Leandro Greco, Virga
> 
> 
> 
> ...


Ma io non nego questo, però non ha mai fatto il salto di qualità per arrivare a vincere lo scudetto: lo stesso limbo nel quale si trova Garcia. Per questa ragione o prendete il top o fate un passo indietro.


----------

